# Farewell



## Xenakiboy (May 8, 2016)

Xenakiboy said:


> The last leaves have fallen
> The last horn has sounded
> The last bell has rung
> The last flute has chirped and fluttered
> ...


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)

Sorry to see you go,you undoubtedly have your sound reasons,stay healthy,with kind regards,Traverso :tiphat:


----------



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

This seems a bit sudden - is there a reason why which you dont mind saying, private message if you want? Entirely up to you though.. just wasn't expecting to see you go already.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Made me cry


----------

